# More Pictures of my Bird



## Dana (Feb 24, 2005)

Here are a couple more pictures of my bird.... I let her out {when the dogs are out} and she gets around quite nicely. She likes the back of my couch.
Dana


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Beautiful pij*

Thanks for sharing your little beauty with us Dana.

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is a very beautiful bird, Dana.
Thank you for sharing the pics.

Reti


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

You have one luck little lady there Dana, she is stunning! Keep those pictures coming, she knows she's beautiful and looks like she's modeling for the camera


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That's a very pretty bird. I like the coloring. Unusual.


----------



## Dana (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi....
Thank You all for the nice comments....I think we are gonna get along just fine after shes been here for awhile. She is very pretty,,,already had someone tell me that if I dont want her they would take her,,,but I told them,,,Thank_You for the offer,,,but if she decides to stay ,,,thenshe will stay here....if she decides to go  then it will be her decision,,{unless for health reasons} then I would have to make the decision for her. Got her a perch for her cage today & she hopped rite up there & been there since. So I guess she likes it, Got to get it cut a little bit shorter tho. 
Well,,,Thanks for listning,,I Love talking about her,,,I'll try & get some more pics of her. Is it ok to post the pics here??? Or should I post them somewhere else.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Dana, 

Your bird really is lovely, I saw the new pics today. Yes, you can post pictures here no problem, but you only have a certain amount of space within pigeons.com. Once the limit is reached, you will either have to delete some of your previously posted pictures by going into 'Manage attachments" under your user CP. The other thing you can do if you wish is to get an account at www.webshots.com. It's free and you create photo albums there and you would just post the link to your webshots address in here


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Truly a lovely lady bird!  Much happiness down the pigeon path for the two of you.


----------



## sharon_46 (Feb 17, 2005)

She is a really beautiful pijie. Thanks for sharing the pics.

Soft Feathers, Sharon, TP and Lil Ledgie


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Any thoughts on a name for this swseetie?*

*I think we are gonna get along just fine after shes been here for awhile*
Sounds like it's time *she* had a name.  

I found the more I interacted with my adoptees the more trusting they became. I have two of my 8 'adopted' pigeons housed in our AZ room (this is like a den, only surrounded by widows). One is my PMV survivor & the other is blind. Ray Charles knows when I walk into the room, even if I don't initially say anything. This is probably because Pij gets so excited & coos loud enough for the neighbors to hear.  
It took months of my talking to Ray Charles, holding him while I cleaned his cage & reassuring him he would never be harmed, before he uttered his first 'coo'. Now when I approach his cage & call his name he comes to attention, makes a couple circles & waits for our 'quality time' when I hold him.
From my experience, 'conversation' is the key to successful bonding. I'm always conversing with all my pijjies, whether I'm cleaning cages, cleaning the room, hosing off the patio, etc.

You & your new found friend will do wonderfully.  

Yes, please do keep those pictures coming. 

Cindy


----------

